# Bulkheads



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

The Houston Chronical reported yesterday that catfish were on the bulkheads on Conroe. Can anyone substantiate?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I can state a report that they are not on the bulkheads yet as of this past weekend. Neither are the shad. Plenty of fish to be caught elsewhere, but they aren't on the bulkheads just yet. 

Of course, where homeowners or fisherman chum you can always catch them on bulkheads.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like another weekend of yardwork for me.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

im bettin the 19th of next month.....this year


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

went to conroe sunday, fished from daylite till 1 pm. caught 7 catfish. missed quite a few. plenty bait, fish are not shallow just yet. couple weeks oughta do the trick.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Im with capn. Went last fri and sat night and nada...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

At livingston there was a smattering of cats on the jetty rocks early Sunday, but stopped bitting in just a short while, Vincent(another 2cooler) was catching them in 4' for while. Some big gizzard shad up close to a pier, and some birds giving them away, but it to faded quick. I went monday after work and had no bites on jugs up close baited with gizzard shad, but did find some whites by the jetty suspened in 20' of water at about 12'. they were hard to catch and I just had to let the spoon dangle untill one would whack it.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

My wife's birthday is on 4/22 and it usually seems to be going good by then. Just never know if it could come earlier from the warm weather.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It has been warm enough long enough. We actually had a cold snap that lasted thru February and delayed what seemed to be an early spring. Usually the first weekend of April you can catch a few on the bulkheads, but it isn't good until mid April.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

capn has it timed right that mid-April is just about always pretty good for bulkhead cats. I for one am looking forward to it big time. The white bass spawn was pretty weird and frustrating for me this year, I didn't get to fish much but the reports I've read seemed to indicate it was off and on and now it's time for them to be done. Here's to bulkhead cats! We sure need some shad to move in for it to happen right.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

SS how does the south end of the lake looK? I was thinking about making a run to the sunken bridge but the wind looks like it may be to bad.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The dang wind has been a bear this year, I haven't been to the lake much. The dam release has come down some so I'm getting some live perch to go tomrrow. Look for my post i hope to get on em!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I will hang out around Pools creek area it is pretty protected from the southeast winds.If the wind is light early I may try the water turkeys roosting on the high line towers.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I looked for a emoticon that is a billy club, but I can't find one, I took a beating below the dam today, as did everyone else I saw. Water is too.....something, heck I don't know. For one thing just as I was getting settled they blew the horn and raised the discharge, never a good thing. I pulled anchor and moved about three times, which is two over my limit due to back problems, all in vain. I caught one blue and one gaspergou. I am taking it to the state park in the morning and try some flags. I even had about 3 dozen live redear sunfish, which are now in the cooler for baiting flags in the morning. I hope somebody did some good!
SS


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Shadslinger....

I fished in the White rock Creek area this past week but I am a novice to this lake and had mixed catches all week long. One day we did great on blues the next day in the same place we caught two. We finally went up the creek all the way to the cable and caught about 15 white bass. I did talk to a few of the regular guys that fished in the White Rock Creek area and they were all singing the same song, its good one day then nothing the next???


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Ohhhhh and I forgot to mention.... I just looked athe river forcast at Riverside and it is forcast to be at about 134.00 for the next 5 or 6 days so I would guess the discharge from the dam will be going up more.

http://ahps.srh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=hgx&gage=rvrt2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's a cat from the Nueces river last month.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I caught a dozen or so in a couple of hours on jugs in Livingston this afternoon. They are set in about 35 foot of water and are anchored. Most were caught on the top two hooks. 

My cousin caught around 8 this morning on some bulkheads around Penwaugh Marina this morning. He said the shad rolled in there for a little while.

My jugs are still in the water and should produce pretty good tonight, I'll post pics in the morning some time.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

we fished Conroe last night. cats moved onto the bulkheads as we were leaving to come home. 2 boats out fishing the same bulkheads. nothing when we were there about an hr after daylight and when we reached the ramp our buds had 6 from the time we left. shad were everywhere on the bulkheads and we caught a few keeper stripers right at daylight.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Natsy water north of 190 lot of debris I caught 3 blues my dad and and his neighbor caught about 10 off the pier in 3ft .The shad are in early. 
I tried drifting but the wind was to strong .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got the skunk off of me this morning, sure smells nice! Went out at 5:30, sure enough the flashlight shined in the water at the ramp showed that the majic shad had appeared, a few quick throws and I set 12 jugs and started casting shad under a cork up to the jetty rocks, Pow! I wish I had not set the jugs out they were a distraction the real action was rod and reel right on the rocks with 18" leader under a cork. I lost bait or hooked up each cast for 30 minuets. Of course I had to leave em biting to see my daughter off to Canada. I will go back this evening though, I've been waiting for this. Saw Vincent doing the same and tearing them up as I had to leave, I hope he sunk the boat with them. Film at 11:00.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

good mess of cats the river started going up as you said and it is still going up USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 0866250 Trinity Rv nr Goodrich,Tx


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

While I was fishing this morning at the stae park jetty I heard the sirens blow meaning they were letting even more water out, it will be a while before below the dam is good fishing. I had company this evening but I still may try some bulkheads at the state parek later.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Report I heard said the shad showed up on the bulkheads at Conroe, too. Hybrids were on em, but catfish hadn't really found em yet. Wouldn't be surprised if they did better catching catfish this morning.


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

SS 
I got out late but the bite stop right after you left end with 1- 10lb blue 1-5lb blue and 10- 13' to 16" ch cats. it will be real good in 2 weeks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Vinson that was a good catch of fine eating blues&channels, as I was picking up my jugs I noticed they were slowing down for you. I tried yesterday late but the wind would not let me fish the rocks safetly so I went in. I hope to catch up with them Saturday morning, early is always best on those bulkhead blues. I caught a couple of those 14" channels as well, I hardly ever catch channels of any size on Livingston, but I really do like to eat them, mighty tasty.
SS


----------



## fishfnatic (Sep 8, 2005)

*conroe bulkheads*

A buddy and i fished conroe saturday morning from 7:30am-2:00pm . South end. ended up with 25 cats 14-20" and 2 bull bream on night crawlers and liver. Cats preferred liver 2.5' deep under cork tight to bulkheads. Did not see any shad. Picked up 3-4 at each spot. Only 6 or so had eggs.


----------

